# Ouch.



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Dude falls a long way over lots of very sharp lookin rocks, off the other side of the mountain he was planning on skiing. Might want to look where you are sliding next time....
Video: Skier Survives Unbelievable Fall - Teton Gravity Research Blog post


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy mcburly balls!!!!

You gotta know that that's behind you. Wow! Intense....


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Lucky to be alive, fuck that.


----------



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

Best Go-Pro footage I've seen yet.


----------

